# Villingen und Umgebung



## jennesdemennes (28. Juli 2005)

servus,
bin auf der suche nach coolen touren in der umgebung von villingen(-schwenningen). fette frails, usw. ...hauptsache es rockt!! tipps?


----------



## Oetti03 (6. August 2005)

Hi, 

probier mal das Eschachtal von Horgen nach Rottweil. Ist meine Lieblingsstrecke hier in der Gegend. Geile Singletrails! Und einige Varianten möglich!

Wenn Du richtig weit fahren willst: Neckartal, Aixheim, Aldingen, Spaichingen, auf den Dreifaltigkeitsberg hoch, rüber zum Klippeneck und über Frittlingen, Neufra, Rottweil wieder heim. Sind ca. 70km. Aber echt geil. Und satt hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jennesdemennes (7. August 2005)

Super! Danke für deinen Tipp! Werde die Strecken bei Gelegenheit unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## flyfreaky (14. August 2005)

Eschachtal bin ich auch schon gefahren. RW/Deisslingen/Eckhof/Horgen/ schöne Ecke.

Dreifaltigkeitsberg (Spaichingen) kann ich nur empfehlen dann rüber auf Klippeneck und wieder runter richtung Aldingen

Aber Favorit ist zur zeit Trossingen/Aixheim (Sportplatz)/Lauffen - schöne Single Trails und schnelle abfahrt nach Lauffen

was fahrt ihr sonst noch ??


----------



## minus (23. August 2005)

Eschachtal ist definitiv fein. Da kannst Du Dir Höhenmeter und Single-Trails zusammenbauen, wie Du lustig bist. 

Mein Favoriten in der Gegend (wohne mittlerweile in München, komme aber ürsprünglich aus Niedereschach und bin noch ab und an da zum Biken) sind jedoch die Single-Trails im Groppertal zwischen Mönchweiler und Villingen, die Trails von Villingen nach Oberkirnach, die Gegend um das Rehgehege in Oberkirnach, die sich bis rüber über die Waldkämme nach St. Georgen zieht. Klasse Trails in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden, traumhafte Aussicht.

Eine etwas weitere Tour führt von St. Georgen über Tennenbronn runter nach Hornberg. Da kannst Du dann entweder über Schramberg zurück (massive Höhenmeter - 9 km steil uphill!) oder gediegen mit dem Zug zurück nach St. Georgen.


----------



## Marcello25 (8. September 2005)

Hallo

Suche auch noch Biker/in im Umkreis zwischen 20 und 30 Jahren für Touren und Feierabendrunden (Trails, leichteres Gelände) um mal wieder richtig in die "Gänge" zu kommen. Bin 28 Jahre und als Wiedereinsteiger wieder am Aufbau und möchte mich langsam wieder steigern.

Grüße
Marcello25


----------



## Oetti03 (9. September 2005)

Was auch noch sehr schön zum fahren ist: Bei mir in Dauchingen ins Neckartal runter (auch etliche Varianten möglich ) dann vor bis Deißlingen und weiter nach Rottweil. In Rottweil müsst ihr dann zur Pulvermühle. Und von dort aus das Neckartal hoch...

@flyfreaky,

jepp! Die Trails im Trossinger Wald sind spitze! Vorallem um _Kai's Wässerle_ rum! Aber ich verlier dort meistens die Orientierung.

@all,

wie wär's?? Sollen wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen? RR oder MTB, mir egal!


----------



## Marcello25 (9. September 2005)

ich wär dabei....


----------



## Oetti03 (9. September 2005)

@marcello25,

prima! Wenigstens schonmal mal einer! Woher aus VS bist Du? VS ist ja doch recht groß?

Waffe? Fully, Hardtail, RR??


----------



## Marcello25 (9. September 2005)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> @marcello25,
> 
> prima! Wenigstens schonmal mal einer! Woher aus VS bist Du? VS ist ja doch recht groß?
> 
> Waffe? Fully, Hardtail, RR??




Komme aus Schwenningen und fahr auch ein Fully. Hast Du Bock mal durch die Gegend zu heizen? Muß Dich allerdings vorwarnen: Meine Kondition läßt noch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Hab erst dieses Jahr wieder angefangen zu biken.

Gruß
Marcello


----------



## Oetti03 (9. September 2005)

Macht nix...

Jetzt fängt dann eh die Saisonvorbereitung für nächstes Jahr an! Also dieses Wochenende ist schlecht bei mir. Bin am Sonntag in Furtwangen beim Bike-Marathon. 60km Distanz. Da schon ich mich lieber noch... 

Aber nächste Woche kann man mal ne Runde drehen. So am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mittag/abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello25 (9. September 2005)

klar, nächste woche ist okay, wollte am sonntag auch mal in furtwangen vorbeischauen. kannst dich ja dann per pn melden.

Gruß
Marcello25


----------



## sash73 (11. September 2005)

hallo an alle!!!!

als das eschachtal ist echt schön zum fahren,macht voll spaß  
fahre aber auch von vs/rinelen,richtung wittmannstal,hochemmingen,waldcafe,aasenerhöll,und wider zurück.ist ne schöne strecke zum trainieren.
in dauchingen ist auch super.fahre immer ne runde da,so 6,5km,als training 3-4mal vollgas.ist fats alles drin aur der kleinen strecke.

@oetti:komme aus schwenningen,sind also nachbarn.wohne direkt am ausgang von schwenningen,richtung dauchingen.
können ja mal ne runde drehen.trainier aber erst freitag wieder,habe noch münsingen zum fahren.  


mfg sascha


----------



## Oetti03 (12. September 2005)

@ Sascha,

klein ist die Welt! Klar bin ich bei ner Trainingsrunde dabei... Schreibst halt mal wann und wo!

Alb Gold Trophy?! Wär bestimmt auch nicht schlecht; bin aber an dem Wochenende in Dürrheim beim Riderman und versuch da mein Glück!


----------



## sash73 (12. September 2005)

@ oetti
 was machst freitag?traineire da...wenn zeit hast wann..können uns ja dann in dauchingen treffen,zb.beim autohaus birkholz oder so..

gruß sash


----------



## Oetti03 (12. September 2005)

@sascha,
Freitag müsst ich eigentlich so ab 13.00 Uhr daheim sein... Ich werd dir mal per pn meine handy-nr. schicken, dann kann man sich kurzfristig absprechen. 

@marcello25,
willst auch mit?


----------



## Marcello25 (13. September 2005)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> @sascha,
> Freitag müsst ich eigentlich so ab 13.00 Uhr daheim sein... Ich werd dir mal per pn meine handy-nr. schicken, dann kann man sich kurzfristig absprechen.
> 
> @marcello25,
> willst auch mit?




Hört sich doch mal richtig gut an... Sollte bis freitag die Welt nicht untergehen, bin ich dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (15. September 2005)

Jetzt mach ich das mal einfach fest:

*Freitag 16.09., um 16:00 Uhr auf'm Parkplatz vom Autohaus Birkholz*

Wer mitwill, ist halt dann da...Distanz ca. 50km


----------



## Oetti03 (27. Oktober 2005)

Sodele. Melde mich von der Saisonpause zurück!!

Will wieder biken..RR fahren!! Wer macht mit? Meine Ziele für nächstes Jahr sind Marathons bzw. was mim RR. Also sott's viele km geben und auch net wenig hm!


----------



## timoracer89 (27. Oktober 2005)

Fahren morgen ca. 16.30Uhr locker MTB (ab Mönchweiler!)
Wenn jemand Bock hat hier was posten oder mit mir Kontakt aufnehemen   (e-mail oder PM)

Gruß Timo


----------



## Oetti03 (29. Oktober 2005)

@Timo
Habs grad erst gelesen. Mönchweiler ist halt ne kleine Ecke weg. Sonst tät ich schonmal mitfahren. Fährts Du beim RSV?

Gruß Kai


----------



## timoracer89 (1. November 2005)

Sorry hab lang netmer reingeguckt! Ja ich fahr beim RSV! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## flyfreaky (18. Januar 2008)

Beitrag mal wiederbeleben um den leuten aus unserer Umgebung
auch eine Plattform zum treffen zu bieten


----------



## alexmaus (19. Januar 2008)

Hai,
komme auch aus der "Nähe Rottweil". Wohne gaaanz am Ende des Eschachtales.

Cu


----------



## flyfreaky (19. Januar 2008)

gar nich so weit weg von mir, komme mitlerweile aus horgen
2 Häuser, 5 Dackel und 1000 Autos  in Horgen *g*


----------



## Oetti03 (19. Januar 2008)

N*Abend...

dachte grad ich seh nicht recht, als ich den alten Thread entdeckt hab... 

Is ja schon ne Ecke her. Aber super. Sind mittlerweile glaub ein paar mehr Leute hier aus der Gegend...

Horgen und Lackendorf ist ja gleich um die Ecke...


----------



## flyfreaky (30. Januar 2008)

so erste kleine Tour mit dem neuen Bike hinter mich gebracht, und schon bemerkt das ne unterlagscheibe im Hinterbau fehlt. Man Man Man
Jetzt erstmal so ne scheibe besorgen bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt. Außerdem wird es wieder kälter .... biber biber biber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,
ich komme aus dem kleinen Nachbardörfchen von Horgen; Niedereschach...
Fahre auch (wenns die Zeit zulässt) am liebsten Eschachtal und Umgebung 
Wenn ihr wieder vorhabt biken zu gehen würd ich mich freuen mitzufahren!
Grüße Richi2511


----------



## Oetti03 (21. Februar 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich komme aus dem kleinen Nachbardörfchen von Horgen; Niedereschach...



Cool, cool. Was fährst denn so? Mehr Freeride oder mehr Marathon. Ich fahr mehr Rennen... Aber ein netter Trail ist immer mit dabei


----------



## Richi2511 (21. Februar 2008)

Fahr am meisten (liebsten) Touren mit Waldwegen und Singletrails, alles Hauptsache kein Teer. Freeride oder Downhill recht selten.
Bin auch schon 2 Marathon in Furtwangen und im Hegau gefahren.
Ist aber auch durch mein momentanes Bike nicht so mein Hauptziel 
Hauptsach aber scheene Trails!!!


----------



## flyfreaky (1. März 2008)

freut mich das es doch ein paar hier in der gegend gibt. Wir sind auch ne kleine truppe die hier immer wieder rumflizt, also wenn wetter wieder besser (Sturmwarnung vorbei) können wir ja mal biken gehen.


----------



## sash73 (2. März 2008)

hallole leutz

na servus oetti,dich habe ich ja scho lange nimmer hier gesehen.habe dir zwar zu silvester ne sms geschickt,aber wohl nich angekommen wa???
sehe du fährst jetzt für den SC Villingen.habe jetzt auch den verein gewechselt.bin zu meinem trainer in verein.RSV Remchingen.habe seit dem winter entlich ein richtig geplantes training.dachte nei das ich so lange auch auf ner rolle sitzen kann jetzt kommt nen leistungstest,end des monats.mal sehen wie fleißig ich war 
wie gehts dir und was macht das tarining???läuft alles rund bei dir???

grüße sash

@all
schön aus niedereschach ist jemand.bin meist auch im eschachtal unetrwegs,bzw. liegt auf meiner tariningstrecke.wo gibts den paar schöne trails zum trainieren???bin kein so trailer  möcht aber diese in meine tariningsrunden einbauen,damit isch auch mehr technik dabei habe.


----------



## Oetti03 (2. März 2008)

Daag Sash,

sms kam wohl net an... Sylvester halt... 

Ja. Hab den Verein gewechselt. Ist aber ne andere Geschichte. Mehr dazu wirds an dieser Stelle demnächst noch geben!!

Training läuft! Personal Trainer hab ich mir jetzt auch gegönnt! Rockt! Läuft soweit alles nach Plan. Bin grad aber etwas gesundheitlich angeschlagen...

Singeltrails? Könnte Dir mal welche Richtung Alb zeigen...


----------



## sash73 (3. März 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Daag Sash,
> 
> sms kam wohl net an... Sylvester halt...
> 
> ...



da bin ich aber mal gespannt was für ne geschichte das ist....bin gespannt 
so hast jetzt auch ein personal trainer,das rockt wirklich und macht echt mega spaß.bei mir läuft auch momentan alles nach plan,eigentlich den ganzen winter.erst ab januar so richtig fett dabei.vorher war ja nur pille palle,lockeres einrollen 

du weißt ja das ich kein so trailer bin,bin nen kleiner schisser was trails angeht.doch beim rennen wird kopf ausgeschaltet und nur nach zeit und platzierung gejagt 
war mal mit 2en oben klippeneck bis kurz vor tuttlingen trailen,haben mir viel beigebracht.wir müssen mal was ausmachen und mal wieder ne runde drehen.bisl plauschen und trailen üben   

grüße sash


----------



## Toni Dark (3. März 2008)

Ich frag jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig an:  Gibts hier vll auch jemanden der eher so in Richtung Downhill Freeride bzw Enduro unterwegs ist?

Ich fahr zwar hauptsächlich Touren, aber mit nem 16kg Enduro. Da machts wenig Sinn hinter einer Gruppe mit CC-Hardtails herzuhetzen. 

Auch super wärs, wenn ihr vll ein Gebiet hier in der Gegend (Villingen) kennt, in dem man ein bischen Fr-orientiert fahren kann. Damit meine ich jetzt kleine Sprünge, Drops usw.
Bisher hab ich in der Hinsicht absolut gar nix gefunden und Biker im Wald treff ich auch so gut wie keine. Und Groppertal, Unterkirnach usw sind doch die einzigen interessanten SIngletrailgebiete hier, oder?


Habsch ganz vergessen, bin erst vor nem Monat aus Freiburg hergezogen.


----------



## marc (4. März 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Habsch ganz vergessen, bin erst vor nem Monat aus Freiburg hergezogen.



...geflüchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexmaus (4. März 2008)

Hai,
@Toni Dark....wir fahren eher Freeride/Downhill. Natürlich auch Touren, aber gerne mit Singletrails.
Kannst ja mal unter FrOldRider kucken.
Schramberg ist auch ein geiles Trailsmekka.

Cu


----------



## Richi2511 (5. März 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> @Toni Dark....wir fahren eher Freeride/Downhill. Natürlich auch Touren, aber gerne mit Singletrails.
> Kannst ja mal unter FrOldRider kucken.
> Schramberg ist auch ein geiles Trailsmekka.
> ...



Ja Schramberger Gegend würd ich au mal besser kennen lernen, 
@ Toni Dark, mein Bike wiegt auch so 14 kg absoluter Tip ist die Strecke von Königsfeld über Mönchweiler richtung Villinger Germanswald bis nach Unterkirnach, wirklich ein Riesenspaß!!! Und natürlich das ganze Eschachtal durchgehend.


----------



## bully98 (17. März 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> @Toni Dark....wir fahren eher Freeride/Downhill. Natürlich auch Touren, aber gerne mit Singletrails.
> Kannst ja mal unter FrOldRider kucken.
> Schramberg ist auch ein geiles Trailsmekka.
> ...



Hallo, ich bin auch aus der Nähe von Schramberg.
Wo gibts denn da schöne Trails??? Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## alexmaus (17. März 2008)

Hai,
da gibbet 'n Haufe Wägle de Bärg raa. Nur ein paar Beispiele:
1. Wasserturm Sulgen nach Schramberg runter.
2. Treppentrail von der Hohenschramberg runter.
3. Heu-Wegle und Katzenpfadusw, usw.....
Ich bin zwar selber schon viele Trails runter, würde aber selber die wenigstens noch finden. Aber man hat ja so seine "Locals".
Wir haben auch schon mehrmals mit Shuttleservice die Trails befahren und mussten keinen Trail 2mal befahren.

Cu


----------



## Oetti03 (18. März 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> da gibbet 'n Haufe Wägle de Bärg raa. Nur ein paar Beispiele:
> 1. Wasserturm Sulgen nach Schramberg runter.
> Cu



Also der würd mich ja mal interessieren. Bin schon so oft da hinten verzweifelt, weil ich keinen vernünftigen Weg runter ins Tal gefunden hab...


----------



## Axalp (19. März 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> da gibbet 'n Haufe Wägle de Bärg raa. Nur ein paar Beispiele:
> 1. Wasserturm Sulgen nach Schramberg runter.
> 2. Treppentrail von der Hohenschramberg runter.
> ...



4. von Purben Richtung Falkenstein (Stuttgarter Weg)
5. Rappenfelsen-Trail 
6. vom Imbrand runter Richtung Schilteck
7. Zollhaus Aichhalden über Schwenkenhof nach Schiltach (is nicht Schramberg aber auch eine schöne Abfahrt)

Bin nur noch selten "local" aber wer Infos braucht kann mich anschreiben.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexmaus (19. März 2008)

Hai,
@ Oetti03: Den Trail kann ich Dir ja mal zeigen. Wenn ich das nächste mal fahr, schreibe ich Dir eine PM.

Cu


----------



## Metalchief (1. Mai 2008)

flyfreaky schrieb:


> Eschachtal bin ich auch schon gefahren. RW/Deisslingen/Eckhof/Horgen/ schöne Ecke.
> 
> Dreifaltigkeitsberg (Spaichingen) kann ich nur empfehlen dann rüber auf Klippeneck und wieder runter richtung Aldingen
> 
> ...



Is zwar schon alt, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal was dazu!

Ich war letzten Sonntag auch auf den Trails zwischen Trossingen und Aixheim unterwegs --> macht einfach irre Laune

Wohne selbst nur 5 Min von den Trails entfernt, wobei ich bestimmt nur einen sehr geringen Teil der Trails kenne!

Vielleicht findet sich mal ne kleine Gruppe zusammen um den Wald unsicher zu machen  

Bis denne

Greetz Metalchief


----------



## sash73 (1. Mai 2008)

Metalchief schrieb:


> Is zwar schon alt, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal was dazu!
> 
> Ich war letzten Sonntag auch auf den Trails zwischen Trossingen und Aixheim unterwegs --> macht einfach irre Laune
> 
> ...



hallole

bin auch immer im trossinger wald unterwegs.fahre dann immer richtung aix,dann ne runde un runter nach laufen.von dort dann immer ins eschachtal.weiß echt net wo da trails sind im trossinger/deißlinger/aix!!!!trotz das ich fast täglich diese strecke im training fahre 

sash


----------



## Oetti03 (1. Mai 2008)

Tja Sash...

 ich weiß wo!! 

Musst in Aixheim hinten rausfahren. Dann bei dem Wanderparkplatz gerade aus (nicht zum Sportplatz) und an der ersten Abzweigung weiter gerade aus. Bevors in den Wald geht musst du links abbiegen und dich an der Weggabelung in der Mitte halten. Dann gehts leicht den Berg rauf und du kommst zu einem Waldhüttle. An diesem rechts vorbei dem Weg folgend. Dann kommst Du auf einen Singletrail.  

Wo's auch schön ist, ist "Kai's Wässerle"... Auch Trossinger Wald...

Wir können aber gerne mal zusammen fahren! Meldest dich halt mal wenn Du Zeit hast. Dann zeig ich dir die Trails mal...

Gruß


----------



## mello70 (3. Mai 2008)

So Mädels, der Mello70 ist auch dabei 
Bin ja Heute durch Zufall mit dem Oetti03 nach Königsfeld gedüst und Gestern treffe ich doch tatsächlisch den Richi2511 Oberhalb von Niedereschach (der hatte mich vorher 2x versägt  ), bin vielleicht doch zu Alt 
Fahre auch gerne Eschachtal und gerne Richtung Triberg, Schonach  und halt rund um Dauchingen 
Gruß an alle aus der Umgebung.


----------



## sash73 (4. Mai 2008)

@kai
ja kai das müssen wir echt machen muß mehr trailen üben und in meine trainingsstrecken einbauen.bin no net so det hit beim trailen geht aber noch bisl reschbekt vor de trailsmal sehen wann esklappt melde mich diese woch bei dir,dann we bisl ins training einbauen.habe 19.5h nächste woche 

@all
mello und alle hier.man dann müsset man sie ja scho über den weg gefahern sein oder zumindest mal gegrüßt haben bin mindestens einmal die woche im eschachtal und neidereschach gehört der wald auch dazu,vorallem beim friedhof da oben.veil bin ich auch bei hochemmingen unterwegs(kleine hausrunde),trossingerwald und deißlingerwald.habe meist ein orangenes trikot an mit aufschrift SPORT VISION,oder nen blaues mit ENERGY RACE ETTLINGEN.bin immer flott unterwegs 

grüße sash


----------



## ADO (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr,

ich wahr gestern dort Unterwegs .
Kann´s nur empfelen , schön Bergauf SUPER Bergab !!!!!!!!!!  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/112397


----------



## sunic (5. Mai 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Also der würd mich ja mal interessieren. Bin schon so oft da hinten verzweifelt, weil ich keinen vernünftigen Weg runter ins Tal gefunden hab...



hallo,
da kann ich helfen:

du fährst einfach vom wasserturm aus gesehen vor dem hotel "drei könig" links. der weg gabelt sich nach ca 200m, dort rechts. nun auf dem weg bleiben bis er nach rechts führt, du darfst jetzt nicht abbiegen sondern ca 20m über die wiese direkt in den wald. jetzt siehst du schon den trail ins tal.
irgendwann teilt er sich dann, fährst du links kommst du im schlangenbühl (zwischen hardt und schramberg) raus. fährst du rechts endet er im stadtpark bzw am sonnenberg.

gruss aus schramberg


----------



## Oetti03 (5. Mai 2008)

Ja cool. Danke vielmals!! 

Werd ich bei gelegenheit mal testen...


----------



## Richi2511 (8. Mai 2008)

mello70 schrieb:


> So Mädels, der Mello70 ist auch dabei
> Bin ja Heute durch Zufall mit dem Oetti03 nach Königsfeld gedüst und Gestern treffe ich doch tatsächlisch den Richi2511 Oberhalb von Niedereschach (der hatte mich vorher 2x versägt  ), bin vielleicht doch zu Alt
> Fahre auch gerne Eschachtal und gerne Richtung Triberg, Schonach  und halt rund um Dauchingen
> Gruß an alle aus der Umgebung.



@mello70 
Ja herrlich, hab dich schon hier im Forum gesucht, hab aber über Dauchingen nichts gefunden... Bist noch gut heimgekommen? Finds immer wieder klasse, triffst ein Biker ein zwei mal im wald weng smalltalk un schon triffst dich im mtb-Forum wieder 
Wie siehts aus, hast mal lust ne Runde zu fahren, auch an die anderen hier aus der Gegend? Könnten ja mal was ausmachen, paar neue Wege/Gegenden kennenlernen. 
also dann, grüße Richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2008)

hallole leute

man sollte echt jetzt mal ne runde zusammen drehen.möcht noch ein paar strecken kennen lernen.mir fehlen da noch ein paar.damit man auch ein bischen abwechslung hat. 

gibt es eigentlich zum 3-faltigkeitsberg bzw. auch nach schramberg,strecken die nicht so viel asphalt haben???3-faltig. fahre ich bis aix und dann auf radweg nach spaich gibts da auch nen anderen weg durch den wald bis spaichingen 
schramberg war ich nur einmal,dann über obereschach usw. nach schramberg.war viel asphalt.

gruß sash


----------



## mello70 (12. Mai 2008)

@Richi  
Hallo, ich habe Dich eigentlich an deinem Bild vom Red Bull Fahrrad erkannt, nämlich an der markanten Sattelstütze So klein ist die Welt-) Bin am Sonntag von Dauchingen nach Hornberg und wieder zurück und habe mich am Schluss Niedereschach hoch gequält (Keuch) 
danach war Flasche leer, habe bloß noch gewartet dass Du wieder hinter mir auftauchst und mich versägst (das hätte mir noch den Rest gegeben) 
@all
So wie es ausschaut könnte man wirklich mal ne schöne Tour zusammen fahren (ich bin am weißen Helm und schwarzem Steppenwolf Fully zu erkennen).
Also schöne Woche zusammen.


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Mai 2008)

Also das mitm "versägen" wird momentan leider nichts, hab mir gestern bei nem Sturz (o. Bike) meine Hand so stark geprellt dass erst mal ne gute Woche keine Belastung möglich ist 
Hoffe dass ich die erste Juni Woche wieder fit bin, da gehts wieder an Gardasee... wäre echt sch**** wenns dort mitm biken nichts wird! 
Bin also erst wieder ab mitte Juni im heimischen Wald biken...
Hoffe dass wir dann mal Touren fahren können! 
@Mello 70; wusste gar nicht, dass ich ne "markante Sattelstütze" habe...


----------



## mello70 (20. Mai 2008)

@Richi
Hallo, sorry für die Späte Antwort. Das mit der Hand ist ne dumme Sache. wird schon wieder. War letzte Woche auch Erkältet und konnte kein Meter mit dem Bike fahren 
Das mit deiner Sattelstütze war nur Ironisch gemeint, die ist halt ein wenig "abgefitschelt" aber ich denke das ist in die Rubrik "PIMP MY BIKE" einzuordnen 
@all, na wie schauts aus Jungs, drehen wir mal ne Rund (gemütlich)zusammen?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## sash73 (21. Mai 2008)

hallol leute

man bin wohl auf den falschen strecken unterwegs,das ich keinen von euch mal treffe oder zu früh am morgen.bin letztens auf klippeneck-eschachtal-laufen-trossingerwald-mühlhausen-heim.waren schöne 130km/1500hm/5h57min..dachte vielciht seh isch einen von euch mal 

mit ner lockeren runde müsste mal zu machen sein  

grüße sash


----------



## sash73 (25. Mai 2008)

@all

kann es ein das ich heute einen von euch gesehen habe???bei dauchingen,ist mir jemand entgegen gekommen,haben uns kurz gegrüßt.bin den asphaltberg hoch,und der jenige ist aus dem wald raus und runter den berg.hatte ein blaue trikot(wat rote vorne druff) an,das bike hatte ne weiße gabel.konnte nur noch sehen das mp3 gehört wurde 

isch hatte IBC-Trikot an 

grüße sash


----------



## mello70 (25. Mai 2008)

Salve
das war bestimmt der OETTI aus Dauchingen.
Ich war es leider nicht weil ich war nun drei(3) Tage mit Rucksack und Bike im Schwarzwald unterwegs (GEstern den ganzen Tag im Piss ), und als ich von Vöhrenbach hochfahren wollte, merke ich ooops, sämtliche Speichen am Laufrad hinten lose   . Klasse oder.
Den ganzen Sonntag rumgeschraubt.
Also Grüße an alle


----------



## Oetti03 (25. Mai 2008)

mello70 schrieb:


> Salve
> das war bestimmt der OETTI aus Dauchingen.



Nee. Der wars nicht. Der war seit Donnerstag in Garmisch. HM machen!!!


----------



## sash73 (26. Mai 2008)

mello70 schrieb:


> Salve
> das war bestimmt der OETTI aus Dauchingen.
> Ich war es leider nicht weil ich war nun drei(3) Tage mit Rucksack und Bike im Schwarzwald unterwegs (GEstern den ganzen Tag im Piss ), und als ich von Vöhrenbach hochfahren wollte, merke ich ooops, sämtliche Speichen am Laufrad hinten lose   . Klasse oder.
> Den ganzen Sonntag rumgeschraubt.
> Also Grüße an alle




oetti kenn ich sehr gut den hätte isch net übersehen 

ui spaeichen lose,das nen ich aber mega kacke.hmmmm,waren die net gesichert mit bisl lack????hatte das,toi toi toi,noch nie gehabt.da wars bisl beschäftigt.ist ja normaler wiese ne sache von ner stunde bis eineinhalb 

grüße @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (29. Mai 2008)

@mello
ach ja meine Sattelstütze,  war halt so montiert und habe sie nicht mehr ausgetauscht...
Was war des eigentlich für nen Tacho wo du dran hattest? VDO? 
So, geh jetzt nochs Bike fertig richten fürn Urlaub nächste Woche, Handgelenk ist leider noch nicht 100% ig ok aber mit ner Bandage wirds schon irgendwie gehen...
Bis dann


----------



## Richi2511 (29. Mai 2008)

@mello; bevor ichs vergiss, lädst eigentlich mal paar Bilder von der Trans Alp in dein Fotoalbum hoch? Würd mich mal interessieren...
merci und grüße


----------



## Oetti03 (2. Juni 2008)

Na Ihr!?

Gibt ja gar nix neues mehr...  War jmd von euch am WE in Offenburg am Start??

Wenn ja, wie ists euch ergangen?

Gruß Ich


----------



## alexmaus (10. Juni 2008)

Hai,
ich hab mal vom Wasserturmpfad von Sulgen nach Schramberg runter ein paar Bilder gemacht und auf unserer Homepage veröffentlicht. Kuckst Du auf www.froldrider.de unter "Pfaden in unserer Gegend". Dort dann etwas nach unter scrollen...
Wie jeder weiß, der schon mal Bilder gemacht hat, geht leider einiges auf Bildern verloren.

Cu


----------



## holsen1893 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,
bin vom 14.-18.07. mal wieder in Schwenningen. Hat einer Lust u. Zeit mir ne Runde zu drehen? Oder bekomm ich nen Tourentipp?Bin sonst immer mit dem Auto von Schwenningen nach Schonach u. von dort aus in der Ecke Triberg, Hornberg u. St. Georgen unterwegs gewesen. Würde gern mal Dreifaltigkeitsberg/Klippeneck fahren.


----------



## Oetti03 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

bin zwar an dem WE net da, aber ne Strecke zum Klippeneck hab ich dir: http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_trackspace&task=11&track_id=1736

Kannst ja auch mal meine anderen anschauen...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine Bikekollegen derzeit ausgefallen sind (einer mit Thrombose der andere mit Fussballvorbereitung) suche ich ein paar hilfsbereite Biker
die mir Ihre Gegend mal zeigen.

Komme aus Dornhan (Mitte zwischen RW und FDS) und bin durchaus bereit auch mal ein paar km mit dem Auto zu fahren.

Mich interessiert die Gegend Eschachtal, Schramberg, Klippeneck.

Hat jemand Lust und Interesse??

Gruss Bully


----------



## mello70 (15. Juli 2008)

@oetti und sash, @all
muss mich mal entschuldigen dass ich solange nichts mehr von mir hab hören lassen 
also erst mal an den oetti - GABEL ist SAUGEIL, Hardtail fährt wie der Teufel
@sash, ja das ist der VDO MC1.0+, fahre den seit drei Jahren und funkt echt Super. Bilder von der Transalp reiche ich noch nach. Was macht das Handgelenk?
Also Grüsse an alle
P.S. So viel wie dieses Jahr bin ich wahrscheinlich noch nie im Regen gefahren, werde wohl immer nass (3 Stunden biken und dann 2 Stunden Equipment putzen)


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Juli 2008)

@sash, ja das ist der VDO MC1.0+, fahre den seit drei Jahren und funkt echt Super. Bilder von der Transalp reiche ich noch nach. Was macht das Handgelenk?
Also Grüsse an alle

glaube du hast mich damit gemeint... 

Den VDO hab ich auch schon überlegt mir zuzulegen, bin aber am überlegen mir gleich einen mit PC Auswertung zu holen also VDO Z2 oder HAC usw. mal schaun. 
Das mitn Bildern wäre super, habe meine Gardasee Bilder vom Juni 2008 auch schon in meiner Gallerie.  
Mitm Handgelenk wars ok, ohne Bandage wäre es aber nicht gegangen.
Inzwischen gehts biken wieder problemlos...
Also dann,...


----------



## Oetti03 (16. Juli 2008)

mello70 schrieb:


> also erst mal an den oetti - GABEL ist SAUGEIL, Hardtail fährt wie der Teufel



Gelle! Hab ich dir ja gleich gesagt. freut mich das Du damit zurecht kommst.

Lass mal wieder was von Dir hören!? ( PN bekommen?)



Richi2511 schrieb:


> Den VDO hab ich auch schon überlegt mir zuzulegen, bin aber am überlegen mir gleich einen mit PC Auswertung zu holen also VDO Z2 oder HAC usw. mal schaun.



Ich hab Dir noch nen defekten HAC4! Musst ihn nur zum Service schciken. ist wegen der herzfrequenz. Der Rest funzt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unicum (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in der Villinger Ecke...
Geht sich hier eine gemütlich Feierabend Runde, bzw. eine etwas weniger gemütliche Runde auch mal am Wochenende aus?

Ich freu mich auf Tips und / oder Mitfahrer. ;-)


----------



## Noctis (2. August 2008)

hallo zusammen

Ich such was um Furtwangen rum.
hatte leider das letzte Semester weniger Gelegenheit mich schlau zu Fahren, darum erfrag ich mal hier n paar nette Single trails. Kennt da wer was?

Danke schonmal!

Greets


----------



## S1las (26. Oktober 2008)

Komme selber aus Furtwangen und wollte auch mal anfragen, ob jemand ein paar schoene Strecken kennt : ). Bin noch nicht so lange oben; wuerde mich auch freuen wenn sich eine/r finden wuerde fuer Touren.


----------



## Elton. (30. November 2008)

Also zumindest im Bereich Klippeneck richtung Gosheim / Böttingen kenn ich mich noch recht gut aus...
Wen also wer mal dort was kleines nettes sucht... einfach melden 

Greetz Elton.


----------



## Richi2511 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Hier mal paar Bilder von der Wochenendtour:*


----------



## Unicum (2. Dezember 2008)

ganz großes kino!
ich habe momentan sprichwörtlich kalte füsse, ansonsten würde mich das auch reizen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (2. Dezember 2008)

War absolut geil!
Mit den richtigen Klamotten auch kein Thema wegen der Kälte...
Die Tour ging übrigens um Villingen rum


----------



## Toni Dark (2. Dezember 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> War absolut geil!
> Mit den richtigen Klamotten auch kein Thema wegen der Kälte...
> Die Tour ging übrigens um Villingen rum



Hei, ihr seid meine Jogging-Runde geradelt. Wenn ich das richtig seh, sind einige Photos aus dem Groppertal. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eigentlich keine richtigen Berge gibt, ist das eigentlich ein schöner Trail.


----------



## Oetti03 (2. Dezember 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *Hier mal paar Bilder von der Wochenendtour:*



Cool... Ihr habt den Germanswald unsicher gemacht  Gings gut? 

Ich war am Sonntag auch Schneebiken. Weilersbach, Königsfeld, Sinkingen, Deißlinegn und heim... War cool...


----------



## Richi2511 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja der Germanswald war zum Abschluss auch dabei 
Sind aber ein bisschen länger (ca 35km) gefahren... 
so grob; Villingen, Mönchweiler, Obereschach, Königsfeld, Mönchweiler, Villingen
Germanswald war gut zu fahren (zur Abwechslung mal ohne 30 cm Schnee)


----------



## ADO (5. Dezember 2008)

Wir waren auch Unterwegs :

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/583


----------



## Richi2511 (6. Dezember 2008)

ADO schrieb:


> Wir waren auch Unterwegs :
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/583




Nicht schlecht, hätten eigentlich auch mal filmen können, das nächste mal dann


----------



## sash73 (7. Dezember 2008)

hallol leutz

geht ja ganz schön ab bei euchseit ihr mit spikes unterwegs????

sash


----------



## S1las (7. Dezember 2008)

Also an dem Wochenende waren wir nicht mit Spikes unterwegs. Hat sich trotzdem "gut" gefahren ^^"


----------



## Richi2511 (7. Dezember 2008)

So, bin gerade wieder im Schnee unterwegs gewesen, wieder ohne Spikes. Fährt sich auch so ganz gut... Habe allerdings gar keine Erfahrung mit Spikes wies sich da so fährt gerade auch auf trockener Strecke?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (7. Dezember 2008)

@ Richi: Hehe, hab mir am Freitag mein Bike geschnappt und bin damit in den Breisgau runter. Da liegt echt gar kein Schnee . Da kannste duesen wie ploet .
Aber im Schnee zu fahren macht auch ziemlich bock ^^. Koennte man echt mal wieder machen 

PS: Auf dem Bild mit dem Brunnen sieht es beinahe so aus, als waere mein Bike genauso groß wie deins - muahhahahahaha (verstecktes Lob an den Fotografen D


----------



## sash73 (7. Dezember 2008)

mal sehen wann ich wieder mein bike raushole und biken gehe.denk mal wird märz werdenbin den nganzen wintertraining auf dem renner oder rolle zu findenkleiner rollenweltmeister

haben mal spikereifen selber gemachtging voll ab das ganze.schön im wald bei voll gletter fahrbahn mit 45 sachen runterspikes sind geil

grüße


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Dezember 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> @ Richi: Hehe, hab mir am Freitag mein Bike geschnappt und bin damit in den Breisgau runter. Da liegt echt gar kein Schnee . Da kannste duesen wie ploet .
> Aber im Schnee zu fahren macht auch ziemlich bock ^^. Koennte man echt mal wieder machen
> 
> PS: Auf dem Bild mit dem Brunnen sieht es beinahe so aus, als waere mein Bike genauso groß wie deins - muahhahahahaha (verstecktes Lob an den Fotografen D



Soso, im Breisgau ist also alles frei, können ja mal runterdüsen zum Biken!? Wenn weng ne schöne Strecke hast...


----------



## S1las (9. Dezember 2008)

Joa ich haette da was, ist aber halt nicht der moerder trail ist aber ganz nett zu fahren 
Koennen wir mal gerne machen ;D. Mein Bike befindet sich auch schon im Breisgau unten von daher bin ich startklar wenn du es bist ^^"

PS: Dieses WE waere es schon moeglich, wenn du Lust haettest. Ich weiss is sehr spontan aber hey XD.


----------



## Kor74 (2. Januar 2009)

Hey die Bilder kenne ich doch irgendwie,
Lass mich raten?
Der erste Bad Dürrheim
die restlichen  Germanswald 
Kommt ihr da noch durch.
Ich kanns mit dem Schnee nimmer sehen


----------



## Richi2511 (3. Januar 2009)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Hey die Bilder kenne ich doch irgendwie,
> Lass mich raten?
> Der erste Bad Dürrheim
> die restlichen  Germanswald
> ...



Wie schon gesagt:

_Villingen und Umgebung_
Ja der Germanswald war zum Abschluss auch dabei
Sind aber ein bisschen länger (ca 35km) gefahren...
so grob; Villingen, Mönchweiler, Obereschach, Königsfeld, Mönchweiler, Villingen
Germanswald war gut zu fahren (zur Abwechslung mal ohne 30 cm Schnee) 

Ohne Schnee ists natürlich angenehmer 
War vor knapp einer Woche fast ohne Schnee und Eis unterwegs, hoffe es taut bald alles weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (3. Januar 2009)

Wie kein Schnee mehr bei euch. Dann koennen wir echt mal bald wieder ne Tour machen ;D. ^^


----------



## Richi2511 (4. Januar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Wie kein Schnee mehr bei euch. Dann koennen wir echt mal bald wieder ne Tour machen ;D. ^^



Schnee ist fast überall weg, nur noch paar vereiste Stellen... Aber nicht im tiefsten Wald, eher an den offenen Stellen. Wann hast mal Zeit? Können ja noch ne Tour starten, hab bis 6.1. frei...


----------



## FlowShow (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle Biker aus der Gegend! Ich habe mal mit der neuen "Interessengemeinschafts"-Funktion eine Gruppe für unsere Gegend erstellt.

Zu finden unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=101

Gruß


----------



## Oetti03 (28. Februar 2009)

Guuut...


----------



## Unicum (1. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, mag wer spontan noch ein wenig durch den schwindenden Matsch düsen? Ich wollt so gegen 14 Uhr in VS starten.


----------



## fissenid (3. Mai 2009)

hallo

gibt es um villingen richtung unterkirnnach ausgeschilderte touren???

gruß
dominik


----------



## Kor74 (3. Mai 2009)

ist mir nicht bekannt.
Entweder über Gropertal oder über Romeusquelle.
Gruß
Kor


----------



## Kor74 (3. Mai 2009)

Unicum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mag wer spontan noch ein wenig durch den schwindenden Matsch düsen? Ich wollt so gegen 14 Uhr in VS starten.



zu spät gelesen. Nächstes mal aber gerne..
Gruß


----------



## Unicum (8. Mai 2009)

Kein Thema, sollte ja jetzt mal endlich besser Wetter geben!


----------



## happygegoogelt (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo nach Villingen und Umgebung, 

ich komme aus Mainz und plane, am langen Wochenende nach Schönwald zu fahren. Das ist doch bei euch in der Gegend, oder?
Wie ist denn derzeit das Wetter bei euch und weiß jemand, wie es am WE werden soll? 
Gibt es Leute, die im Bereich Schönwald / Triberg unterwegs sind und mir ein paar schöne Tipps geben können?

Ich selbst kenne nur die ausgebauten und ausgeschilderten Wanderwege in und um Schönwald. Wäre schön, wenn ich dort mal noch mehr kennen lernen würde 

Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

gitbs hier radlerinnen aus rottweil und umgebung

meine freundin sucht jemand zum radeln

guß


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

gitbs hier radlerinnen aus rottweil und umgebung

meine freundin sucht jemand zum radeln

guß


----------



## Madde7 (14. September 2009)

ich würd dir de bike park in wolfach empfehle isch richtig g e i l 
www.bike-park-wofach.de


----------



## Deleted 133833 (7. Januar 2010)

hallo

 ich werde nächstes jahr viel zwieschen rottweil und tuttlingen unterwegs sein

 jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie es in der gegend mit trails aussieht 

 oder allgemein radtouren wenns geht mit wenig teer

 gruß kai


----------



## Richi2511 (8. Januar 2010)

Um Rottweil gibts viele schöne Trails. Tuttlinger Richtung kenne ich mich eher weniger aus... Dir wird sicher nicht langweilig


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. Januar 2010)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Um Rottweil gibts viele schöne Trails. Tuttlinger Richtung kenne ich mich eher weniger aus... Dir wird sicher nicht langweilig




hallo

na das hört sich gut an fahre gerne trails könnte auch mit gps fahren

gruß kai


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Januar 2010)

Bin auch GPS ausgestattet  allerdings habe ich wenige Touren aus der Umgebung aufgezeichnet. Könnte ich aber dann schon mal mit auf Tour nehmen... Sonst können wir auch so mal ne Tour fahren. Was  fährst fürn Bike? Fully?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. Januar 2010)

fahre seit 2 jahre hardtail  und bin gerade dabei mein gps zu verstehen


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Januar 2010)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> probier mal das Eschachtal von Horgen nach Rottweil. Ist meine Lieblingsstrecke hier in der Gegend. Geile Singletrails! Und einige Varianten möglich!
> 
> Wenn Du richtig weit fahren willst: Neckartal, Aixheim, Aldingen, Spaichingen, auf den Dreifaltigkeitsberg hoch, rüber zum Klippeneck und über Frittlingen, Neufra, Rottweil wieder heim. Sind ca. 70km. Aber echt geil. Und satt hm.




hallo

kommst du da an der ruine wildenstein vorbei

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Januar 2010)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Bin auch GPS ausgestattet  allerdings habe ich wenige Touren aus der Umgebung aufgezeichnet. Könnte ich aber dann schon mal mit auf Tour nehmen... Sonst können wir auch so mal ne Tour fahren. Was  fährst fürn Bike? Fully?




fahre ein 
*hardtail  von canyon*


wenn der schnee weg ist wäre ich dabei kenne aber nur die trails von rottweil wildenstein und grill hütte 

gruß kai


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Januar 2010)

Haja da fahren wir mal ne schöne Runde! Also meine Lieblingsrunde geht von Niedereschach aus ca. 35 km immer schön durchs Eschachtal. Ein Fully wäre aber schon empfehlenswert, paar Trails sind auch nicht ohne da brauchst schon gute Fahrtechnik und trocken sollte es einigermaßen sein! Können die Tour sicher mit ner kleinen Gruppe starten. Jetzt muss nur noch mein Knochen heilen und der Schnee wegtauen


----------



## Deleted 133833 (20. Januar 2010)

gut ich bin dabei 

je mehr trails um so besser

kennst du dich mit dem garmin edge605 aus

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (20. Januar 2010)

Madde7 schrieb:


> ich würd dir de bike park in wolfach empfehle isch richtig g e i l
> www.bike-park-wofach.de


 

ab wann ist der auf und was kostetts 

gruß kai


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Januar 2010)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> gut ich bin dabei
> 
> je mehr trails um so besser
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Garmin eTrex Vista HcX. Ich weiß nicht wie weit die Funktionen und so übereinstimmen. Das Edge ist ja mehr Trainingscomputer oder? Was hast für Fragen dazu? Vielleicht kann ich dir auch so helfen. Wenn nicht gibts hier im Forum einige Threads dazu...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (20. Januar 2010)

die im forum sind komisch und helfen nicht viel

ich versuche in mapsources strecken zu teilen und mit anderen zusammen kombinieren zu fügen und sie dann ans edge zu senden

das teilen geht schon ganz gut aber das zusammen zufügen nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Januar 2010)

hört sich alles gut an 

dann würde ich mal sagen sobald es nicht mehr rutschig ist fahren wir mal eine große runde

gruß kai


----------



## Matze101010 (20. Februar 2010)

Servus,

Suche paar Leute mit denen man hier in der Umgebung - Villingen ab und zu mal biken gehen kann!

Fahre meistens 2-3 mal pro Woche
(wenns kein Schnee mehr hat) 
von Mönchweiler aus ins Groppertal, übers Salvest dann Richtung Breitbrunnen und über Stockburg - Königsfeld - Mönchweiler wieder zurück. Sind ausschließlich Trails die richtig Laune machen! Würde auch gerne mal paar andere Strecken fahren, kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus!

Kondition habe ich leider nicht mehr soviel, da ich im Winter nicht fahre, dass soll sich aber wieder ändern , da ich für Pfingsten ne schöne Tour vor habe... 

Die Schwarzwald Bike-Crossing von Pforzheim nach Bad Säckingen! Vielleicht ist die Strecke ja schon mal jemand gefahren, über ein paar Infos zur Strecke wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. März 2010)

hallo

bin oft bei meiner freundin in rottweil

wenn ihr schöne trail fahrt würde ich gerne mal mit kommen

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. März 2010)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Bin auch GPS ausgestattet  allerdings habe ich wenige Touren aus der Umgebung aufgezeichnet. Könnte ich aber dann schon mal mit auf Tour nehmen... Sonst können wir auch so mal ne Tour fahren. Was  fährst fürn Bike? Fully?




hallo wie siehts fahrt ihr schon


----------



## S1las (22. März 2010)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo wie siehts fahrt ihr schon



Wenn ihr eine Tour fahrt können waer ich dabei. Haette selbst auch noch das schnuckelige Furtwangen mit Brend und co anzubieten .
Richi kennt die Tourendaten ja schon


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. März 2010)

also wie gesagt für trail wäre ich dabei

 ich fahre dieses jahr morgen das erste mal

bin am wochenende meistens in rottweil

wie siets eigentlich überhaupt aus mit trails bei euch im großraum

vs tut spaichingen u.s.w


----------



## Unicum (25. März 2010)

Hi, wäre am Wochenende auch gerne dabei, klasse wäre was in der Ecke Furtwangen, VS, St. Georgen, usw.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. März 2010)

wenns nicht regnet könnte ich am sontag


----------



## LittleHunter (25. März 2010)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> die im forum sind komisch und helfen nicht viel
> 
> ich versuche in mapsources strecken zu teilen und mit anderen zusammen kombinieren zu fügen und sie dann ans edge zu senden
> 
> das teilen geht schon ganz gut aber das zusammen zufügen nicht so



Ich bearbeite das ganze lieber in MagicMaps, dass ich besser finde.


----------



## S1las (25. März 2010)

Leider siehts momentan fuer Sonntag eher nach Regen aus :<.

@unicum: Da laesst sich was machen. Ich fahre oft in Furtwangen (Brent und co). Wuerde mich mal melden, wenn ich wieder fahre :>.
Btw. bist du zufaellig Student  in Furtwangen :>?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unicum (25. März 2010)

Nö, bin zwar ab und an in Furtwangen, aber eher nicht zum Studieren...
Vielleicht hats ja am Sonntag ja doch gutes Wetter, um einen Start in die Saison anzugehen.


----------



## Noctis (27. März 2010)

hat jemand am Sonntag in Fuwa noch nichts vor?
Vormittag wÃ¤r mir recht. Vielleicht findet man 20kilo MÃ¼hlen taugliche Trails 

â¬: wetter is mir egal


----------



## S1las (27. März 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> hat jemand am Sonntag in Fuwa noch nichts vor?
> Vormittag wÃ¤r mir recht. Vielleicht findet man 20kilo MÃ¼hlen taugliche Trails
> 
> â¬: wetter is mir egal



Ich kenn einen kurzen Trail in VÃ¶hrenbach, aber nyo auch nicht viel mehr D:.  Furtwangen Brent ist bestimmt noch zu  :<


----------



## Noctis (28. März 2010)

so, ausgeschlafen.
War gesretn doch recht lang... 
Morgen würd ich ne Tour suchen. Denk, dass es so gegen 13 Uhr in Richtung Brendt geht. Treffpunkt wäre Robert Gerwig Platz in Fuwa


----------



## S1las (28. März 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> so, ausgeschlafen.
> War gesretn doch recht lang...
> Morgen würd ich ne Tour suchen. Denk, dass es so gegen 13 Uhr in Richtung Brendt geht. Treffpunkt wäre Robert Gerwig Platz in Fuwa



Lol, direkt vor der Uni. Dann kann ich mein Bike gleich morgen in die Uni mitnehmen 
Argh, ich muss aber noch eine Ausarbeitung schreiben :<
Zeit-Managmenttechnisch ist 13 Uhr fuer mich glaube ich nicht machbar :<

EDIT: kannst mir ja mal bei Interesse deine ICQ-Nummer per PM schicken :>. Koennen dann auch mal an einem anderen Datum eine Tour machen, falls du Lust hast :>


----------



## Noctis (29. März 2010)

so wies aussieht werd ich wohl auch nicht fahren können .
GLF kam dazwischen


----------



## Richi2511 (4. April 2010)

Hey ihr,
also ich fahre *morgen (5. April)* ab ca *13.00 Uhr* ne schöne Runde im Eschachtal ca. 30km feinste Singletrails. Bei Interesse einfach melden, fahre in Niedereschach los...
Grüße Philipp


----------



## ADO (4. April 2010)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hey ihr,
> also ich fahre *morgen (5. April)* ab ca *13.00 Uhr* ne schöne Runde im Eschachtal ca. 30km feinste Singletrails. Bei Interesse einfach melden, fahre in Niedereschach los...
> Grüße Philipp



Geile ecke dort  
Waren letztes Jahr auch in der Ecke unterwegs .
Wünsche dir (euch ) viel Spaß

Wir Rocken morgen in Unterkirnach rum !


----------



## Richi2511 (22. April 2010)

Hi zusammen, also *Samstag* und/oder *Sonntag* dreh ich auf jeden fall wieder ne Runde! Wer Lust hat einfach melden... 
Grüße aus Niedereschach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (22. April 2010)

Kommt wer Samstag mit nach Todtnau?


----------



## Richi2511 (22. April 2010)

Sorry, fürn Bikepark hab ich nicht das richtige Bike...


----------



## Noctis (22. April 2010)

wildride


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, also *Samstag* und/oder *Sonntag* dreh ich auf jeden fall wieder ne Runde! Wer Lust hat einfach melden...
> Grüße aus Niedereschach




wo fährst du hin

gruß kai


----------



## IObereschachI (25. April 2010)

hey Leute ich bin neu hier.
Ich komm wie der name schon sagt aus netten nachbardörfchen von noedereschach und jetz wollt ich fragen ob es da in der ungebung auch bmxer gibt.(vor allem die mir bisschen was zeigen können)


----------



## timchilla (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum. Komme aus Villingen und fänds cool wenn sich ein paar Mtbler finden würden, um regelmäßig zusammen zu fahren.
Meldet euch einfach!

VG Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3v3rin (8. Juli 2010)

Sers,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im Raum VS Protektoren herbekomme? Knie-/Schienbein?

Danke im Voraus!

Grüßle


----------



## S1las (8. Juli 2010)

s3v3rin schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im Raum VS Protektoren herbekomme? Knie-/Schienbein?
> 
> ...


Schau mal bei Bike-Mailorder oder chainreactioncycles vorbei .
Billiger und schneller vor der haustür und nicht passende Sachen kannst du einfach zurueckschicken


----------



## ADO (8. Juli 2010)

oder beim Martin ( Tour ) der hat bestimmt was da ...


----------



## s3v3rin (8. Juli 2010)

Sicher?!?
Dort (und auch beim Rottler) gibbets noch nix in Richtung Federweg + Zubehör 
Weder FF Helme noch "Nicht-SPD-Schuhe" ... 

Grüßle


----------



## ADO (8. Juli 2010)

s3v3rin schrieb:


> sicher?!?
> Dort (und auch beim rottler) gibbets noch nix in richtung federweg + zubehör
> Weder ff helme noch "nicht-spd-schuhe" ...
> 
> Grüßle



dann internet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## s3v3rin (9. Juli 2010)

Fahrrad Singer und Tour hatten Schoner... allerdings kann man bei der Auswahl höchsten von Restposten reden. 
Die anderen Läden (bis Brigachtal) hatten gar nix.
Pedal boykottiere ich ja... also werd ich wohl ums Bestellen nicht herum kommen.
Motorradecke und der Laden in Marbach hatten nur MX Zeugs, welches sich imho nicht eignet.

Grüßle


----------



## ADO (11. Juli 2010)

s3v3rin schrieb:


> Fahrrad Singer und Tour hatten Schoner... allerdings kann man bei der Auswahl höchsten von Restposten reden.
> Die anderen Läden (bis Brigachtal) hatten gar nix.
> Pedal boykottiere ich ja... also werd ich wohl ums Bestellen nicht herum kommen.
> Motorradecke und der Laden in Marbach hatten nur MX Zeugs, welches sich imho nicht eignet.
> ...



Schau mal hier :

http://shop.triebwerk.ph/epages/es115500.sf


----------



## s3v3rin (11. Juli 2010)

Jup, merci.
Hab heut bei nem kleinen Schwarzwaldausflug in Todnau vorbeigeschaut.
Werd mir wohl die "IXS irgendwas Signatur" zulegen 

Grüßle


----------



## ottscho (19. August 2010)

So, die Sonne kämpft sich gerade raus.
Nun kann die Tage wieder jeder sein Bike rausholen... 

Habe mich heute angemeldet, weil ich auch des öfteren in VS fahre.
Hier mal ein paar Tracks, welche ich in letzter Zeit gefahren bin.

Wer mal interesse hat mitzukommen, einfach melden.

Gruß
Ottscho


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

hallo ich fahre heute in hornberg bei Interesse könnten wir uns da treffen gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in hornberg

01608964876


----------



## schwarz_waelder (2. September 2010)

Servus fährt hier jemand nächste Woche am 12.09. in Furtwangen den Marathon und hätte Lust vorab dieses Woende die 60km Strecke abzufahren?
Bitte Melden!
Gruß
Kai


----------



## nun_der_chef (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

da ich demnächst 2 Wochen in Bad Dürrheim bin und das Crossrad dabei habe, wollte ich fragen ob es einen ausgeschilderten Weg an den Bodensee gibt. 

Radweg -auch geteert- ist also OK.

Danke.


----------



## m7cha (13. August 2013)

Bad Dürrheim - Geisingen auf dem Radweg dann über die Landstraße von Kirchen-Hausen hoch auf den Hegaublick - von dort runter nach Engen und ab da gibts dann viele Möglichkeiten. Alles ausgeschildert.


----------



## lassmallos (19. August 2013)

Suche leute für Freeride und spaßiges downhillen
Bitte melden VILLINGEN !!!!


----------



## AvantFighter (20. August 2013)

Bin mal wieder in Villingen ( bis anfang Sep) und diesmal mit meinem Hardtail und suche leute für halb bis ganz Tages Touren (geplant ist auch ne Tour zum Schluchsee und eventuell sogar Bodensee.


----------



## m7cha (21. August 2013)

@AvantFighter
Wie lang bist du in VS? Bin ab 31.08. in Donaueschingen


----------



## AvantFighter (21. August 2013)

@_m7cha_

wie schon oben geschrieben, bin ich vorerst bis anfang September hier, muss am 2.Sep wieder wech, bin dann für etwa 2-3 Wochen wech, falls es gut läuft, bin ich ab mitte Sep bis anfang Oktober wieder hier unten.


----------



## lassmallos (10. September 2013)

Ist villingen tot ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ADO (10. September 2013)

Nach Fuwa lâuft nichts mehr ??


----------



## AvantFighter (10. September 2013)

Ne nicht Tot, nur verregnet und nass


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. September 2013)

komm aus rottweil


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. September 2013)

Morgen,

wollte eigentlich wenn's Wetter passt am langen WE (3-6.10) 3 Tage nach Davos und die Bahnentour http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php angehen, jetzt ist aber mein Kollege abgesprungen. Da meine Frau unser Auto braucht bin ich leider nicht mobil und müsste entweder irgentwo mitfahren oder eine Tour im Schwarzwald machen.

Falls jemand am langen WE 3-6. Oktober etwas geplant hat kann er sich ja mal melden?

Gruss Markus


----------



## Pro83 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, komme aus Schwenningen und suche ab Montag (07.10.13) Leute zum Biken um die Gegend kennen zu lernen.
Es wäre echt nett wenn sich jemand erbarmen würde und mich mit nimmt auf ein paar schöne Touren.

Gruß Pro


----------



## lassmallos (30. Oktober 2013)

was meinst du den mit "Touren" wald oder Straße  

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

also ich bin seit 2007 hier in Donaueschingen, Hüfingen, Bräunlingen usw. mal mehr, mal weniger aktiv unterwegs. Ich fahr bisher gerne Touren und noch lieber flink bergab durch den Wald. Bisher noch eher mit kleinen Sprüngen. Aber ich hab vor, künftig das Endurofeld etwas näher kennenzulernen. Falls also jemand unter Euch ist, der auch gern sowas macht... ich bin dabei! Fully will ich im Frühjahr kaufen. Weiß nur noch nicht genau wo die Reise hingeht. Bisher ist ein Propain Tyee geplant.


----------



## Highwaybaer (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Hier ist mal wieder ein Neuer aus Eurer Gegend. 
Ich wohn im sonnigen Brigachtal. Bin im letzten Jahr nur etwa 1600 KM mit meinem Trekkingrad gefahren. Nach der Fasnet soll es dieses Jahr losgehen mit meinem neuen 29er. Mein Ziel ist für 2014 deutlich mehr KM und auch HM hinzukriegen. Favorisiert sind erstmal Touren auf Radwegen, aber gerne auch durch Wald und Feld. Ich zähle 52 Jahre und bin Neuling und Späteinsteiger. Zeitlich sollen es unter der Woche, je nach Arbeit, kurzfristig jeweils etwas kürzere Touren werden und dann halt am WE auch mal was längeres. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der sich in diesem Zeitrahmen mal mit nem Anfänger abgeben möchte, da das alleine Fahren auf Dauer doch etwas öde wird und die Selbstmotivation immer schwieriger. Grüssle Beppo.


----------



## AvantFighter (25. April 2014)

Bin Nächste Woche mit dem MTB wieder in VS unterwegs, wenn jemand lust hat so eine 1/2 oder Tagestour bin dabei.
Habe geplant eventuell mit dem Bike Schluchsee hochzufahren (kenn den Weg noch nicht^^)


----------



## Pro83 (26. April 2014)

lassmallos schrieb:


> was meinst du den mit "Touren" wald oder Straße
> 
> Grüsse


Sowohl als auch


----------



## Samydel (30. April 2014)

Hi avantfighter würde mich gerne mal anschließen und ne runde mit dir drehen!

Bin in Facebook zu finden samuel liszio 

mfg samuel


----------



## AvantFighter (30. April 2014)

Samydel schrieb:


> Hi avantfighter würde mich gerne mal anschließen und ne runde mit dir drehen!
> 
> Bin in Facebook zu finden samuel liszio
> 
> mfg samuel



Hi, bin nicht in Facebook,

leider ist das Wetter nicht so ganz Toll, wenns halbwegs Trocken bleibt, kann man einige runden so drehen, wobei Trailfahrten "schmutzig" werden^^


----------



## Samydel (1. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort wetter ist grad nicht so toll da hast du recht fahre nen specialized epic expert mit 100 mm Federweg also das crosscoutry bike von speci  aus 2008 mit lenkerlockout mit flatpedale und wenn es dreckig wird wasch ich es wieder  wenn ich dreckig werd gehts ab in die warme badewanne nach einem Nassem tag.
 komme aus gremmelsbach bei triberg können gerne mal die in unserer nähe liegenden trails erkunden fahre seit diesesm jahr wieder mtb und kenne noch nicht so viel trails wie du was nicht ist kann noch werden so wie das mit den klickis die ich mir noch zulegen werde  Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen wie jung bist du eigendlich


----------



## AvantFighter (2. Mai 2014)

Hi, komme zwar aus VS, kenne aber Trail/MTB strecken nicht. Wohne derzeit hauptsächlich wegem Studium in Böblngen und bin ich hier meist in den Ferien.

Trail und MTB Strecken suche meist auf GPS seiten und fahre die dann ab.

Hab auch nur in HT Bike, ein ZR Team 7 2013


----------



## Samydel (2. Mai 2014)

Ja ist ja dann okay losfahren und schauen wo es lang geht  ist auch gut haubtsache nicht alleine fahren  was machst du nächstes we ?!


----------



## AvantFighter (4. Mai 2014)

Bin jetzt bis nach Pfingstferien Studium, erst danach bin ich eventuell für ein paar Tage wieder hier unten und hoffe, dass dann das Wetter um einiges besser wird( und das Bike muss erst auch noch zur Inspektion^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samydel (4. Mai 2014)

Meins ist soweit fit bin beim faisstbike in hornberg echt klasse preise sehr schnell und kompetente Reparatur.


----------



## reddox (10. Mai 2014)

Ich melde mich mal als der neue aus VS. Hab gerade ein Bike hier um zu erfühlen ob der Sport was für mich ist, soweit alles super aber zugunsten einer definitive Kaufentscheidung für ein eigenes Rad fehlen mir noch ein paar Eindrücke.

Würde mich technisch als Anfänger einstufen. Konditionell wäre ich bei bis 70km auf 1500HM (so grober Richtwert, dass weiß ich geht, lieber weniger, das war schon ne harte Tour) dabei, das wäre dann aber auch eine Tagestour mit schieben bei fiesen Anstiegen (das Bike, was ich hier habe, geht in Richtung AM+/Enduro - nicht wirklich kletterfreundlich). Ich wäre da natürlich erfreut Anschluss zu finden um gemeinsam lohnenswerte Strecken zu erkunden.

@Samydel Ich melde mich bei dir per PM


----------



## AvantFighter (12. August 2014)

kA ob hier noch jemand aktiv ist oder nicht, bin ab dem 21 Aug bis 24 Aug wieder in der Gegend und will mein Bike mitnehmen und paar Runden drehen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Falls jemand lust und Interesse hat, melden


----------



## Samydel (12. August 2014)

Klar ist hier noch jemand aktiv in dem Beitrag wo bist du denn dann genau ? Och komme aus triberg und fahre ein specialized epic expert also kein Enduro oder dh bike  MFG Samuel


----------



## BeroBionicon (29. Oktober 2016)

ist hier noch jemand Unterwegs?


----------



## patrick78 (9. November 2016)

hier, ich, komme aus löffingen


----------

